

Behold The World's Largest Photo Ever Taken Indoor: 40 Gigapixels of Awesome - Jsarokin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/29/largest-photo-ever-taken-indoor-40-gigapixels-world-record/

======
jws
Volume 15 and possibly volume 8 of the "Histoire Universell" are missing! I
always suspected the universe was insufficiently documented. Now we have found
the source.

(Look Northwest, first two shelf columns to the left of the doorway, 8th shelf
from the floor. I'm going to make a note in my pivotaltracker blaming Jsarokin
for today's velocity.)

~~~
360citiesnet
Hi jws,

You can use the "share current view" button if you want to share the exact
view of this :-)

Jeffrey

------
sosuke
While not 40 gigapixels, I really loved this similar 360 of the Sistine Chapel
<http://www.vatican.va/various/cappelle/sistina_vr/index.html>

I had always known about the central image in the top of the Chapel but until
this I didn't see that the entire room was so well done.

------
unwind
_The photo is 40 gigapixels (40,000 megapixels); 280,000 x 140,000 pixels;
made of 2947 images joined together; used a Canon 550D and 200mm lens; print
size 23m x 11m; stitched file size 280GB [...]_

Can someone shed light on what file format would use 7 bytes per pixel (280 GB
/ 40 Gpixel = 7 bytes/pixel) for something like this? Is it HDR, i.e. more
than 24 bits of color?

~~~
360citiesnet
Hi unwind,

This was the output filesize from the stitcher, it was PSB (photoshop large
document) format.

I think it was so big because it saved the file with an alpha channel which
was not entirely necessary in this particular instance. And with some further
lossless compression I could probably get the file down to 100GB or so.

Jeffrey

------
torme
For a weird, distorting effect, press control to zoom all the way out and pan
around. It seems that it tries to put you're view point "behind" the actual
camera location. Not sure if it's a "bug" or not, but it looks neat
nonetheless.

~~~
360citiesnet
Hi,

Oops! We forgot to limit the maximum FOV. you are referring to a field of view
of 140º which is, yes, crazy! we'll switch it so that its' limited to 110º
when you zoom out.

Incidentally, photos can be shown in many different projections. Rectilinear
is the "normal" kind. For more fun, you can right-click on the panorama, and
select other projections, including stereographic and little planet. these can
show a much larger FOV and still look ok, because they curve some of the lines
which makes the edges look not quite so "stretched".

There is also something called the "vedutismo" or "panini" projection, which
was used a lot by renaissance painters. this can show a very large FOV but it
keeps lines straight if they go to a vanishing point. you can see it here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlK075yE6g4> or on flickr:
<http://www.flickr.com/groups/vedutismo/>

------
albox
I think it would be cool if they had a feature to save the location I zoom in.
Given the level of detail that a photo like this offers, I might find
something I want to show to someone with just a link.

~~~
360citiesnet
We do. there is a button under the pano, "share current view". it gives you a
link like this for example which goes to a zoomed in location in the pano:
[http://www.360cities.net/gigapixel/strahov-
library.html?v=-3...](http://www.360cities.net/gigapixel/strahov-
library.html?v=-34.6,0.7,1)

------
drm237
For something like this, why wouldn't you copy the user experience of Google
Maps rather than make people learn a new pan and zoom behavior?

~~~
360citiesnet
Hi drm237,

:-) Actually, we are using the "original" behavior used by QTVR which was the
first implementation of interactive panoramic images on computers back in the
1990's. It is the paradigm that you are the camera, and you are moving your
eyes.

The click/drag paradigm is good for maps, because it uses the analogy that you
are grabbing and moving a map.

Anyway, this is a huge debate these days in the pano photography community. It
seems that google streetview / google earth are somewhat winning at this point
in terms of this type of navigation....

------
adestefan
Someone needs to do this with a Pentax 645D. 40 Megapixels of medium-format
goodness stitched together would look wonderful.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Other than awesomeness, what is most striking is that you can almost read the
text on the covers of the books next to the people, which is way on the other
side of the room. Pretty incredible. If only our eyes could see that well :)

~~~
thingie
More than you can see as an ordinary visitor, people aren't usually allowed
in, you can just look out of the door back there.

------
maukdaddy
Skip the TC bullshit and go to the source:
[http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/03/strahov-monastery-
pan...](http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/03/strahov-monastery-panoramic-
image/)

~~~
360citiesnet
Hi Maukdaddy,

That's not very nice. Maybe I'll make a gigapixel image of your face after I
give you a knuckle sandwich.

Just kidding. :-))

Seriously, there is no BS in the Tech Crunch article. If you want my direct
thoughts on it, here is my blog post, which is a lot shorter than the Tech
Crunch and the Wired articles.

[http://blog.360cities.net/strahov-40-gigapixel-world-
record-...](http://blog.360cities.net/strahov-40-gigapixel-world-record-
indoor-photo/)

cheers, Jeffrey Martin

~~~
metageek
Threats of violence are not appropriate. Adding "Just kidding" does not help.

~~~
360citiesnet
Hi Metageek,

I am slightly a slightly inappropriate person. My apologies.

~~~
360citiesnet
<http://www.ifood.tv/recipe/knuckle_sandwich>

